# Sophy went to a party



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

We had a community gathering yesterday in the wild garden, a welcome breath of normality. Jacob’s Join food, people mostly sticking to their own bottles in the interest of not overdoing it, chat and company in the sunshine. Poppy found it all too much and took herself off home but Sophy loved every minute. First she flirted outrageously with Gus the shih-tzu, encouraging him to chase her then running rings round him - he’s a fraction of her age but has very short legs. She even brought him into the house while I was sorting out food, and was very nice to him for a change. Then she took all the small dogs - Gus, Elton the three legged terrier and tiny Yorkshire terrier Amber for an explore in the back field, being bossy elder sister and showing them where to go and what to do. It was lovely to see her dashing around and being giggly, mouth open with laughter and eyes shining after so much careful plodding with Poppy’s shoulder and my dodgy hip.

Seeing Sophy so joyous made me feel perhaps she would enjoy a young companion when the time comes after all. She has put quite a bit of effort into civilising young Gus and even younger Amber, setting very clear boundaries and making it obvious that she expects them to be observed, and is now prepared to play as long as it is by her rules, which they both seem to understand. Because most of their encounters over the last year seem to have been about her teaching bolshy adolescents that enough is enough I was not sure it would be fair to inflict one on her in her old age, but perhaps I was reading things the wrong way. It would certainly be much easier to raise a youngster with her help.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

She sounds like a natural mother’s helper! How old is she?

And what a wonderful day.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

She is 12 and a half but doesn't act it, except when it comes to glaring at obstreperous puppies like a dowager who has mislaid her lorgnette!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

What a wonderful outing - Sophy has so many friends - a great thing. Makes it hard to believe she is 12.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm glad Sophy had a wonderful party. Pogo very much enjoyed having baby Galen around during the last few months of his life. We just needed to make sure Pogo got a break when he wasn't feeling well and Galen was too active. And you are right: it really is helpful to have a well trained older dog to help mentor the youngster.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

fjm said:


> She is 12 and a half but doesn't act it, except when it comes to glaring at obstreperous puppies like a dowager who has mislaid her lorgnette!


I learned some news words from this delightful description. Thank you.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I've written this elsewhere around PF, so short version here . 

I brought a puppy into my home which included a 13y old mpoo, who was not consulted. There was a happy ending for all involved. I accidentally gave my older girl some of the happier years of her life, after she got used to puppy Sass.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

I've always found it fascinating that some animals are outgoing and ready to accept new friends.
Others just can't seem to bridge that trust gap.


----------

